# impact of unpaid fine on visa application



## Grace2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Would be interested to know if anyone has any views on this - have just lodged visa app for a temporary 3 year skilled working visa with state sponsorship from SA - while on holiday in Queensland last Aug 08 we picked up a fine for not wearing a seat belt in the back of a taxi cab - didn't pay it at the time and didn't think any more about it until filling the visa app question where it asks if you owe any money to the Australian Govt - said no - so our concern now is if we come clean and contact Queensland to pay fine we are going to have to pay much more due to lateness of payment or alternatively if we don't pay and hope for the best that this could hold up or damage our visa app - not sure what to do - anyone got any experience of something similar or have any views on the subject - thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

What will put your mind at rest?

Whatever that is that's what you need to do 

For me that would be contacting the police and finding out what I needed to do to sort it out. I doubt that affect your application but I know that I would feel better having sorted it out. 

Have you checked the website?
Miscellaneous Queries

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

It shouldn't affect your application, and i doubt whether the two would be connected, but it's a moral thing more than anything. Plus when you do arrive here and go get your Australian license it'll probably show up on the Queensland Transport computer. Best to get it sorted now.

Dolly


----------

